# (Sugestão)Área para FireWall IPTABLES

## Xinitrc

Gostaria de uma área para debater (Dicas,dúvidas e videoaulas) sobre IPTABLES no Gentoo.Grato desde já.

----------

## ff11

 *Xinitrc wrote:*   

> Gostaria de uma área para debater (Dicas,dúvidas e videoaulas) sobre IPTABLES no Gentoo.Grato desde já.

 

Já existe uma geral aqui: Documentação, Ferramentas e Dicas

Há tão poucas postagens em português, que não há necessidade de uma nova.

----------

